# Bear CC Hits



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

When do you think we'll start seeing CC hits for bear? Supposed to hear from the DWR by the 12th. I'm getting antsy, I'm in with 9 points.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have 11 points and dont expect to draw my La Sal tag


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Nothing yet!!!!!

Come on big money!!!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I think their date is the 11th?

I don't have but 2 measly points so I'm not very optimistic.


----------



## Silentanddeadly (Aug 26, 2015)

I drew manti north 7 pts


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like I totally lucked out and drew nine mile with 2 points. :shock:


----------



## CaneHunter (Oct 10, 2013)

Silentanddeadly said:


> I drew manti north 7 pts


Which season for Manti North?
Congrats


----------



## Romulus (Mar 11, 2016)

Drew books cliff roadless. Any good?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Romulus said:


> Any good?


That's a question that's probably better asked before you apply... Hopefully someone can answer that for you though.


----------



## Romulus (Mar 11, 2016)

Well i applied for san juan, la sal, and book cliffs. Thought i would wait to ask until after i drew. Appreciate the advice from long time members of this forum. I belong to a similar forum for washington state. More than happy to help others when i have the chance. 

Reading all i can on this forum. And the draw odds. Etc. looks like only one non res tag for aug hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

On the BC roadless you better have access to horses or mules unless you plan on doing a lot of hiking. Been there done that. 

That country is just like the rest of the Book Cliffs and should hold a lot of bears. I came across a muddy track just north of the roadless one year when I was hunting deer and if I didn't know better I would swear that it was a grizzly at the size of it. And that bear was less than 5 minutes ahead of us.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Romulus said:


> Well i applied for san juan, la sal, and book cliffs. Thought i would wait to ask until after i drew. Appreciate the advice from long time members of this forum. I belong to a similar forum for washington state. More than happy to help others when i have the chance.
> 
> Reading all i can on this forum. And the draw odds. Etc. looks like only one non res tag for aug hunt.


Yeah, I wish I knew something about bear hunting there I could tell you. My dad's cousin hunted the book cliffs (but not the roadless area) for years back when it was a general deer unit, and he saw a fair number of bears there (one even found its way into camp :shock: ). The book cliffs are a relatively remote place with a lot of good habitat, and I don't doubt that there will be a good bear population there. It should be a fun trip. Congrats on the draw.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Got lucky and drew the any legal weapon fall tag for Currant Creek with only 6 points. Took 9 last year to draw. I can bait, spot and stock, or use dogs. 

I have never hunted bear before so this will be a learning experience.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

My brother drew the Bookcliffs Archery Fall Tag with 5 points. No dice for my son and I. My brother may be the luckiest guy in the world when it comes to tags. He draws something good every year.


----------

